# Because Fall. And Mountains. And.... yea.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough day at work. I had to check out some things on State Line Road, in Idaho's Teton Valley.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I would have had my good camera. Cell phone camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, it is hard to compete with your back yard, but yesterday, I did yardwork all morning, hopped in the car and was up here in the afternoon after a good hike. 


We really are lucky here in the Intermountain West.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

catherder said:


> We really are lucky here in the Intermountain West


Or desert southwest. Or whatever we want to call this beautiful area!

Here are a few mountains from the last few days.



















Catherder -- we had a discussion about you the other day. We were trying to decide if you herd cats, or if you are a thin tube inserted through a narrow opening into a body cavity. Fun stuff for sure!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Catherder -- we had a discussion about you the other day. We were trying to decide if you herd cats, or if you are a thin tube inserted through a narrow opening into a body cavity. Fun stuff for sure!!


LOL, my username has bemused many on here over the years for some reason.

The answer is that it refers to herding cats, which is an occupational task. I didn't/couldn't get the space line to work when registering way back then and the mods at the time said they couldn't change it for me. So it has stayed. At this point I don't want to change it anyways.

How was the fishing at Powell?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet, I was right. A herder of cats! I love it! Why would you want to change such a cool username?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Why would you want to change such a cool username?


It was for "45.'s" benefit. I invited him fishing with me one day and he kept complaining about a persistent painful burning sensation in his nether regions the entire morning.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hah...you should have changed it for his sake and your laughter. Sounds like kidney stones...since I have never had them, I can laugh. Oh wait....no, you shouldn't have changed it because that might have brought bad karma.

Anyway, before this thread gets too sidetracked...cool pics! I love the mountains, the desert, and Utah. Wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the name wrong all these years...

And the Tetons are my favorite!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Anyway, before this thread gets too sidetracked...cool pics! I love the mountains, the desert, and Utah. Wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


Please. Share up. In the midst of politics in football and on sneakers and arguing about this, that, or the other, put it all aside. It is September in the Rockies. BEST time of year! Share more pictures of the land and views that inspire us all! YES PLEASE!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a mountain I rode up


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well yes it is


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Please. Share up. In the midst of politics in football and on sneakers and arguing about this, that, or the other, put it all aside. It is September in the Rockies. BEST time of year! Share more pictures of the land and views that inspire us all! YES PLEASE!


Ok...I'll try. These pics are taken from a cell phone and I am certainly no photographer. But, here are some:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

W2U - LOVE LOVE LOVE that lake picture. Very cool!


----------



## scpete (Nov 18, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Here's a mountain I rode up


Cool you posted those pics. I just learned of that trail last night at a m/c club meeting. I went home and watched some youtube videos of it. It's definitely on my short list to go up there. I'd heard of it for long time, but never could confirm it.
Very nice!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

scpete said:


> Cool you posted those pics. I just learned of that trail last night at a m/c club meeting. I went home and watched some youtube videos of it. It's definitely on my short list to go up there. I'd heard of it for long time, but never could confirm it.
> Very nice!


Don't let the YouTube videos deceive you. The trail is extremely rocky. The trail is about 11 miles round trip according to Polaris Ride Command (cool free app if you are interested) and I was EXHAUSTED by the time I made it back to my truck. I had my tire pressure up a little too high which had me bouncing around a ton. If I had a tubliss system I probably would have dropped my pressure to 7-8lbs on this trail.

Our group had two enduros and two trials bikes and the trials riders had an easier time vs those of us riding heavy 450s.

It was very scenic and I would definitely recommend it. But know that the videos make it look like a leisurely ride when it really isn't.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

this is how I spent Labor Day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

From today's hike.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the greyling! That is so dang cool! Even with spinning gear! ;-) Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> It was for "45.'s" benefit. I invited him fishing with me one day and he kept complaining about a persistent painful burning sensation in his nether regions the entire morning.


Ouch! 

Fish camp at >10,000'


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A few more:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've never been much impressed by cell phone cameras. Until now. I sprayed my old LG G3 in mid August while rinsing off my boat, and Rice rehab didn't fix it. I was able to nurse it until the new Pixel 3 came out. On a recent grouse hunt I took the same photo with both the phone and my $1000 Sony RX 100V. The Pixel 3, because of the computational photography, did better on this high contrast scene. It's a special case, and I'm not selling all my photo gear, but the Pixel 3 does pretty well:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It is pretty amazing how good the new phone camera are. But yes there is still a place for a real camera


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

middlefork said:


> It is pretty amazing how good the new phone camera are. But yes there is still a place for a real camera


Agreed. Ain't no cell phone camera that could capture images like these:


----------

